# Moab with the BYT!



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Took the family over to Moab and rode the Bar M trails. Slow and bumpy, but pretty fun!


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice pics. I'm waiting for my boy to be big enough to take over te stoker position.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Right now my little man is about 40 lbs of worthless baggage as far as output. But I am so glad for the time we get to spend talking and sharing while outside.


----------

